# Pic of my shooting range- Note: 2mb file



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a picture looking downrange. Target stands are a set of T posts to support plywood. Ranges at 50,100,150,200,230 yes.


----------



## Rohn (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks great. Makes me want to go shooting!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Very nice. Good job! :goodjob: Nice of you to think of southpaws, too.

Another way to attach targets besides using expensive plywood is to string chicken wire between your T-posts. Then use spring-loaded clothes pins to attach the targets to the chickenwire.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey I recognize that bench! Very nicely done, with a great view!


















I put pea gravel around mine for prone, sitting, kneeling. 
Iâve got 100, 200, and 300 from the bench and 300-500 from the top of my hill:










500 YD at 20X through Leupold MK4 6.5-20X









What are you using for targets? Iâve been buying AR500 armor plate for 
swingers and have used a couple grader blades to make the stands.

Pistol Range (same back stop as some of my rifle targets)


















Itâs good to own a hill to shoot into!

Chuck


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

@ Chuck- Yep, looks like we downloaded the same plans! Nice set up you have there. I'm planning MUCH more as I save lunch money. I agree about shooting into a hill, that is why my Max D/R is 230, I wanted to stop well below the crest even though there are no houses D/R for 2 miles.
@ CF- Excellent idea with the chicken wire. I certainly have plenty of that laying around. I was just using a couple of scrap pieces of plywood since it was handy.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

OkieDavid,

I think the planning is half the fun! It looks like youâve got some serious potential due to the size of your backstop. Iâm now suffering from âhill envyâ. 

What direction are you facing? 

Iâm facing west, not exactly the best situation, but weâre âincline challengedâ in these parts. I would have loved to find a north facing range so I wouldnât have to sweat the sun effect on the targets. 

Chuck


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

No bench yet, but it's in the works


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I got great back stop.....forrest! I just don't have any shooting distance between tree's.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Chuck that picture is facing nearly straight South. Good for morning and evening shooting. At the base of the hill in the pic is a food plot that is 180 yards from my front porch. House is about 50-60 yards to the right of the shooting bench.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Poor old Zombies don't stand a chance , lol ! , fordy


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Well I got great back stop.....forrest! I just don't have any shooting distance between tree's.


We have all forest too. I cut a 100yd lane through the woods and piled all the pine rounds - several layers deep and 5ft high - for my backstop. I"d much rather use a hill, but we're on fairly flat land.

My shooting lane starts at my driveway and from there goes into the forest. I have a collapsible bench that I store in the shed when done shooting. Occassionally we use my lead sled bench rest. Here is a photo of my buddy Drew.....


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Got a lead sled for Christmas this year. LOVE it!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My shooting bench is a folding portable one. I like it because I can pack it to our UPPER Michigan deer camp, use it here at home and even take to freinds to shoot off of.
Most expencive part is the folding legs. the top is scrap OSB from a dumpseter back when they were still building new homes here.



















I can only get 136 yards for a range with a back stop of truck tires filled with sand. It works since I hand load and know the speed of the bullet and the drop and rises at ranges from 50yds to 500yds.










 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> string chicken wire between your T-posts.
> 
> Then use spring-loaded clothes pins to attach the targets to the chickenwire.


Great tip!

I'll be doing that from now on, and stop cuttiing up cardboard boxes to use as backers

Now I just have to steal a few of my wife's clothespins

Shhhhh!!


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I had to ask at 500yds what size pattern are you getting?
steve


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Stevo,

Depends on the rifle/ammo. 

That day I was shooting my REM XCR .223 with Leupold 6.5-20X MK 4 loaded with Sierra 69 OTM handloads. The target is 19.5H x 11.7W 2/3rds IDPA Silhouette in AR500.










At 500 yards it holds a little under 1 MOA so about 6-8â sometimes better groups off the bipod. Once dialed for wind, itâs easy to keep on the swinger. In this picture youâre looking at 10 rds around the white, 3 rds high, and 3 rds high right side head, with 1 round just off the head (missed a wind call, you can see the fresh crater). The wind that day was about a 10-12MPH at 9:30.

Chuck


----------

